# Mojave Mo's Magnificent Modified Mule!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This Mule is Magnificent because legend has it that it was made by Toddy himself. I am the second owner after a amazing trade with another forum family member.
I fell into facination with the Mule after the Old Miser (RIP Roger) showed me his Mule and told me his story of shooting it for over 200 days in a row (excate details are fading on me).
The Modification that I made was to add the Toddy Approved Snare-Wrap&Tie holes and tube relief ramps to one side of the fork tips.
The wood scales are amazing so I didn't dare jack them up. I did however give it a couple of light massages with BLO followed by 8 coats of Tung Oil with a newspaper buff in between coats. I then gave it a Paste Wax treatment and buffed it lightly on a cotton fiber buffing wheel attached to my drill press. I might wax it again tomorrow. Then I'll stare at it and carry it around in my right front pocket for 8 days before I band it up. It's a ritual thing. Thanks for looking! Mo






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd stare at that for eight days too!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah it's a beaut. I take it you're throwing tubes on this? And are you going single 2040s?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s a nice one Mo this is your first mule ?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo.. I guess that is oak. (if you said , I 'm sorry).... That is a super job! c2c if you don't mind. research stuff.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - that is a score. Loverly peice.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Had to come back for a second look at those band grooves


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s a real beauty Mo.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> I'd stare at that for eight days too!


Exactly Coach! Thanks again for the tips on patience and small movements! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

dogcatchersito said:


> Yeah it's a beaut. I take it you're throwing tubes on this? And are you going single 2040s?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yo Dog! I'll find the video for a repost but this is going to run a looped set if 2040's tied on via SR&T. Side note: I've got a SimpleShot looped tube set that is almost two years old and still running on all cylinders!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> That's a nice one Mo this is your first mule ?


Indeed PB. I have it on my Makery List To-Do but haven't To-Donut yet in part because I kind of put this frame in the Holy Grail category and didn't want to dishonor the Old Miser with a junky build. The same goes with the Chalice, don't have one yet but I'm ready to give that one a go!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Wow - that is a score. Loverly peice.


It has the character of something that has been shot well but not abused. I am really thrilled with having it. It will not be a shelf queen in part because the realization that a well made and we'll shot frame has some 'restore' capability and is not a disposable item with a little makery practice!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> It's a real beauty Mo.


Thanks IBJ! A compliment from a MasterMaker!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> Had to come back for a second look at those band grooves


Much better now right?! It was a little tedious and nerve racking! I haven't learned how to re-regrow wood yet! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Had to come back for a second look at those band grooves
> ...


That is great work right there. You dont give yourself half the credit you deserve.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Big thanks Treeman! It is better to be a little piggy than a big hog! (no disrespect to Hoggs!).

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Gorgeous wood and grain.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Gorgeous wood and grain.


No doubt one lucky tree to have an afterlife like this!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Gorgeous piece Mo! I am digging those grooves as well. Some recent tinkering has tempted me with converting to flatbands, but tubes are still my go to. I'll have to try that out on one of my frames.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is certainly a fine looking slingshot and your modifications have only added to the over all composition of it, nice work


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s a treasure for any collection!!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

MOJAVE MO said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's a beaut. I take it you're throwing tubes on this? And are you going single 2040s?
> ...


 Amazing how well 20/40 looped tubes last isn't it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Gorgeous piece Mo! I am digging those grooves as well. Some recent tinkering has tempted me with converting to flatbands, but tubes are still my go to. I'll have to try that out on one of my frames.


Do it Mikey, you'll love it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> That is certainly a fine looking slingshot and your modifications have only added to the over all composition of it, nice work


Indeed it is a peach of a Mule for sure. I feel like I found a '57 Chevy and gave it oil change and a nice was job!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cjw said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > dogcatchersito said:
> ...


Absolutely! Thanks for that hot tip that was actually about 2 years and a couple of months. No breaks at the pouch with just cotton twine tied at SS. The tubes still pop like they are new. I am sure they can't be but I use that set randomly and move it around between frames so who knows. I am not sure I have the skill yet to 'feel' lousy elastic unless I can't hit my targets.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> That's a treasure for any collection!!


It is a dandy right? My dilemma is that I cannot be a collector. If one goes into the toybox, one has to come out. I don't want to be the one that throws the Earths rotation out of orbit! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

MOJAVE MO said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's a beaut. I take it you're throwing tubes on this? And are you going single 2040s?
> ...


Really??? Simpleshot makes some bands you just can't beat up. I have a few tube shooters and change there bands less frequently.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

dogcatchersito said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > dogcatchersito said:
> ...


True. This is NOT a paid advertisement! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s fantastic craftsmanship


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> That's fantastic craftsmanship


Thanks Tag. Props to Toddy as well as I had a near perfect frame to work frome!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I honestly don't know if I could shoot that for fear of doing something stupid .... that is absolutely beautiful in the wood and the beautiful Mule shape ... I love it !

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

wll said:


> I honestly don't know if I could shoot that for fear of doing something stupid .... that is absolutely beautiful in the wood and the beautiful Mule shape ... I love it !
> 
> wll


Thanks wll! I lucked out and really just gave a patient re-finish to a well built frame by Toddy and some good solid shooting from the previous owner! But your comment strikes me in a different way as it often does on the forum. I am more of an experimenter than a collector and I don't want to leave this time on Earth with anything that was kept in a blanketed box for 50+ years. I am not dogging any forum member or beyond that enjoys the true sport of collecting. I've already lived and survived that part of my life with many other things. That is why after aquiring this beauty I need to pull at least TWO out of my toybox to release back into the wild. Stay tuned in the Slingshot Classifieds for a nifty sling or more! Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't know if I could shoot that for fear of doing something stupid .... that is absolutely beautiful in the wood and the beautiful Mule shape ... I love it !
> ...


MOJAVE MO, very nice post to your thread. I also have some Mules made by Toddy many years ago, they are very simple laminated ones, I will put bands on it , post a pic for you and see how she does.:- )

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mo.. I guess that is oak. (if you said , I 'm sorry).... That is a super job! c2c if you don't mind. research stuff.


Wow Steve!! I'm sorry I missed your question regarding the C2C on the Mule! You wouldn't believe me if I told you so I'll just include a photo for the Sling Documentary that you are producing! Cheers, Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mo.. I guess that is oak. (if you said , I 'm sorry).... That is a super job! c2c if you don't mind. research stuff.
> ...


Are you starting to see a pattern???


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Yea but the mystery of the 3" still exists. Heck if I knew that answer 25 years ago I may have only been married once.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a Toddy Mule I have had for years,a great feeling sling, shot it the first time today in quite a few years, inspired by this thread and a Bands and Tubes thread.










wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

wll said:


> Here is a Toddy Mule I have had for years,a great feeling sling, shot it the first time today in quite a few years, inspired by this thread and a Bands and Tubes thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it walks like a Mule, and talks like a Mule....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

